# Meldahl PARK opening date!!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just got done talking with the folks there. The new DATE for it to OPEN is *OCT 9th.* There will be fishing access from the rip rap walk way! Will see how it all works out.. Not many days left before the catfishing is done.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

nlcatfish said:


> I just got done talking with the folks there. The new DATE for it to OPEN is *OCT 9th.* There will be fishing access from the rip rap walk way! Will see how it all works out.. Not many days left before the catfishing is done.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update, there is always hope the fishing will be decent there and even if not, its still a public access so hats off to them for doing that when they didn't have too. any access is better then none....


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

nlcatfish said:


> Not many days left before the catfishing is done.


Catfishing is never done!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The fishing there is going to be incredible. No question about it. Excited for it to open up!


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

fallen513 said:


> The fishing there is going to be incredible. No question about it. Excited for it to open up!


The ONLY AREA YOU CAN CAST IS THE OUTFLOW FROM THE POWER PLANT! No way will you can reach the river!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I just got done talking with the folks there. The new DATE for it to OPEN is *OCT 9th.* There will be fishing access from the rip rap walk way! Will see how it all works out.. *Not many days left before the catfishing is done.*

But just in time for Sauger season!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> The fishing there is going to be incredible. No question about it. Excited for it to open up!


I wonder if there will be enough room for a back cast.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

Is that when they are turning on the turbines also?


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Apparently not everyone is on the same page unfortunately. I had to hear it myself from the horses mouth because wrong information floats around like a plague these days and us innocent recipients suffer. 
I called the WV ACOE and was left a voice mail stating that the pier will be opened on 10/10 but about an hour later a different person sent me an email that I have attached. I'd hate to make the trip and it's not opened. I've heard different dates for years, didn't think it would be this difficult to get a simple open date, SHM!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sitting here at Medahl on the Ohio looking across. Does anyone know if you can fish the rocks/bank over on the Ky side when it opens or do you have to stay on that fishing "pier"..


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

Called the office that is posted above and he said the opening date is now october 13th.


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Yeah i was later told 10/13 as well but don't hold your breath


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

they are a year behind on generating electricity.that should tell us something about the dumb ass people running that place.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the update! when I talked to the folks at the power plant they told me fishing could be done from the rip rap area. Iwould not hold my breath on that either. just wondering where the fish will be in the outfow. for NO way one could cast to the river.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't understand what everyone means by "fishing the river." Everyone will be able to fish from the hydro, all the way to the sand bar on the bank. Hard to say where fish will be because there is no plant on the river like this one. I know several workers on the project over there. Hearing mixed opening dates, even from them


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Meldahl Jesus said:


> I don't understand what everyone means by "fishing the river." Everyone will be able to fish from the hydro, all the way to the sand bar on the bank. Hard to say where fish will be because there is no plant on the river like this one. I know several workers on the project over there. Hearing mixed opening dates, even from them


There is a wing wall blocking your cast like example gate 12 or as many others call it the first gate. The wing wall goes to pretty much to the end of there piece of crap fishing pier. I much rather see concrete walkway so someone doesn't have to break there friggin neck to fish walking up and down the river.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Also Hamilton is responsible for the Visilities there so if there is garbage and junk laying around they are responsible for the clean up. This is from what I was told by others so if you see something you don't like call Hamilton to clean it up. Forgot about the bathrooms also.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

You will definitely not be able to cast in the gates, of that's what you mean. The good part is that it won't matter because the hydro will be the only moving water up to 25 feet on the lower gauge. I've been up there probably 30 times since it closed to fish and check progress.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

If it's anything like fishing the outflow at Markland then it is going to suck compared to what it used to be.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Markland does in fact suck. Good for bait is about all.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it open?? Its oct 14


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Just spoke with friends. Dam is open to fishing on Ky side. All facilities are built and paving done. Hydro is being tested but only running for brief periods at a time. Gates are still running. Talked to friends who fishes today. No fish, which I expected to be the case until gates are open and hydro running full time. As of now hydro only running an hour a day or something. Going this weekend. Will post update. Remember, could be quite sometime until the hydro is running and gates close. Could be another year for that.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^^ We're growing old here!


----------



## Mike cameron (May 14, 2014)

Anyone sauger fish the ky side just curious how the action is. Anyone started targeting sauger yet


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

No sauger yet


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone have photos of the park or pier . Would like to see how it looks. Anyone FISHED it yet??


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Concrete you see is the walkway that leads down to the pier. Zig zags a bunch due to the steep bank. Should be running any day


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the photos, really glad to see we can get down close to the water line to fish. Looks like you might be able to fish for skip Jack's along the bank. I know they dug a deep hole for the outflow so maybe some big cats will move into it. Thanks again for the posting looking forward to reports from folks that go there and fish.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah lots of bank room. Probably a quarter mile. You can see the little gravel paths they made all up and down the bank. Full heated restrooms and handicap access


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

We stopped by tonight & checked it out. Sure looks nice. When the plant is running I would think the fish will move in. But what do I know???


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I went there and no hydro running today and was tossing a 3/4 oz jig and a 1 oz spoon and caught a 12 inch flat head that's it. I threw them 2 baits the whole time I was there and never snagged up once there is hardly any structure out there. As a whole Hamilton stuck it up the rear of the fishermen, look at the picks and see all the walking you have to do to get to the river no steps no where as for the park it is a couple picnic tables and a bathroom and asphalt, parking spaces and some street lights. One other thing I was using a 9 foot salmon and steelhead rod and I was getting out there. There is structure a few feet out from shore. Hopefully when it floods it starts depositing structure. There fishing pier they bragged about sucks also. The concrete you see in the picks zing zag to the river with neck breaking rocks in between, that is one of the ways down. The other is to take the concrete path to the hydro.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't wait to get out on that island!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's amazing just how deep they dug...


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

fallen513 said:


> I can't wait to get out on that island!


I know we are not "allowed" out on the island but is it possible to walk out there? If so maybe we need to start petitioning for access.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

No access to island. You would have to walk through the plant to even get there. Besides, why would you fish there if all the current is in the hydro channel. Stand on downstream point with a big rod and try to reach. Let me know how that goes


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry, I am the only one allowed on my island.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Now we need a Medahl ferry. I'll pick people up on the bank and deposit each of you as close as I can. 
I may even help fallen get to his island.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Meldahl Jesus said:


> No access to island. You would have to walk through the plant to even get there. Besides, why would you fish there if all the current is in the hydro channel. Stand on downstream point with a big rod and try to reach. Let me know how that goes


You ever been to Markland? Always some water coming thru a gate


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Numerous times cadyshac. Not always water on the gates. Fish it at night mostly.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Markland is the best place to catch a true striped bass within 2 hours drive. 


Great for spoonbill snaggin' too. Oops.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Could someone please post a pic of a 20LB striper caught from the new hydro.

PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Not gonna happen this year, rooster. Maybe next. Hydro channel is completely silted in. All muck on bottom until they get all the turbines running.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody know of a link or webpage that has the flow or generation schedule for the new Meldahl power station?


----------

